# When learning a new piece, how do I not loose hand position while reading the music?



## Manok

I've noticed that one of the things that makes it hard for me to learn pieces is that I am having to look down during certain portions of the music I am learning, and I wind up having to memorize certain spots just to be able to play a whole piece. I've found the reason I mess up so much is that my hands wind up slightly off if I don't watch them to make sure they're still in position. This is mainly for things like large jumps, or arpeggios that I have to move my hands more than an octave either way. I'm fine if the piece requires not much movement at all, but a lot of the pieces that I play require a lot of hand movement.


----------



## Taggart

Bar at a time and note at a time. If you're having to make a jump practice slowly the bit up to the jump, then the jump itself. When you can get the jump consistently move on to the next note so that you can flow into and out of the trouble spot. Then work through so that the jump is second nature. That way you will also memorise the phrase by repeated practice which will also allow you to look at your hands.

If it's arpeggios, practice the scale and arpeggio to get fluent, then start slowly and work through. When you identify a difficulty, slow down and work on the hand and finger changes so that you can flow smoothly through the arpeggio pattern. Same principle work at coming into and out of the trouble spot.

If you practice in this way, your trouble spots will actually become your best bits because of the work you will have done.

There is no easy way except for slow deliberate steady practice to bring the passages under the fingers. There is also no problem in looking at your hands.


----------

